# Bridge PM questions



## texan (Oct 9, 2020)

I got my entry ticket for SE  exam both lateral and vertical yesterday. I was preparing for *building* but found that by error registered for *bridge*. I have gone through Bridge problems for SE exam 2nd edition by David Connor. How different are the question in the PM on bridges? Any suggestions? On requesting this issue with NCEES to fix the bridge to building on Thursday, I have not received any positive response so far. 

Shall I drop and apply in April 21 for Building or can try for bridges, if not very difficult than problem in book by David Connor. Any good reference to go over next 10 days on bridges.

Thank you for you advise in advance.


----------



## organix (Oct 10, 2020)

I wouldn't know for sure, but I would expect the afternoon exam to be more involved than the Connor book as those are AM problems.  Being a building engineer, I'd want no part of trying to solve afternoon bridge problems simply due the lack of familiarity.  The exam is hard enough. 

With that said, is it still possible to withdraw?  I'm not suggesting you should, but I would think there's a deadline for that and it might've passed.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Oct 10, 2020)

Wow, you're the second person I know that has done this. A buddy did it a couple of years ago with vertical and I never let him hear the end of it. My friend wasn't able to get it changed and had to take the vertical bridge exam. I think it's too late to drop, so it counts as a failed exam if you skip. The other bad thing you have going on here is that I'm pretty sure you can't mix and match passing scores for bridges and buildings. If you pass either of the bridge exams, you'll need to pass the other one in order to get your SE. That could be difficult, and could even be detrimental to your licensing if you need to have the buildings portion in the state you work in. 

My suggestion if you can't drop it and they won't change the exam to buildings is to go ahead and take the exams with the mindset that you're taking them as a practice exam in order to pass both in April. Try your hardest on the AM portions, and then purposely fail the afternoons. That sucks to do, but at least you'll get the benefit of seeing where you were at in the AM portion so you'll know what to work on for April. Triple check your registration in April, and take a screenshot of your order when you place it. 

Good luck.


----------



## texan (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks Organix and Chiefilliniswek, I heard due to COVID 19 that they sent some emails to PE examinees to offer to cancel due to space issue though I have not received that. I offered to pay additional to mail another booklet to the center since we still have 9 days and charge me  any cost for it. But they offered to refund and showed inability to accept my request.


----------



## User1 (Oct 12, 2020)

texan said:


> Thanks Organix and Chiefilliniswek, I heard due to COVID 19 that they sent some emails to PE examinees to offer to cancel due to space issue though I have not received that. I offered to pay additional to mail another booklet to the center since we still have 9 days and charge me  any cost for it. But they offered to refund and showed inability to accept my request.


they offered a refund? or typo and they offered no refund? sorry to hear about this. bummer. agree take it as a practice exam. also bring the whole aashto if you were planning on only bringing the first 6 chapters.


----------



## texan (Oct 12, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> they offered a refund? or typo and they offered no refund? sorry to hear about this. bummer. agree take it as a practice exam. also bring the whole aashto if you were planning on only bringing the first 6 chapters.


with refund


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Oct 12, 2020)

Lucky you. I'd definitely take the refund. Use the time between now and April well, don't stop studying.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Oct 12, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> they offered a refund? or typo and they offered no refund? sorry to hear about this. bummer. agree take it as a practice exam. also bring the whole aashto *if you were planning on only bringing the first 6 chapters. *


Don't do it. Bring the entire thing if you can, even for buildings.


----------



## User1 (Oct 12, 2020)

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> Don't do it. Bring the entire thing if you can, even for buildings.


agree. i personally printed 1-6 full size and the rest 4 pages per sheet, double sided for the whole thing.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Oct 12, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> agree. i personally printed 1-6 full size and the rest 4 pages per sheet, double sided for the whole thing.


That's got to be hard to read. I printed all of mine because the office doesn't care what I print. My first go at the SE I had everything in a single 5" or 6" binder. Now I've got it broken into three binders. 1-4, 5 &amp; 6, and then everything else. Printed an index to go in front of each binder, tabbed the chapter indexes and I'm all set.


----------



## User1 (Oct 12, 2020)

It is. But printed from digital so it's clear, and the chapters 7 and up are barely used. Meh.


----------

